

Ubuntu Touch Boasts Support For 34 Devices, 22 On The Way - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/ubuntu-touch-boasts-support-for-34-devices-22-on-the-way/

======
shmerl
Very few of them are real glibc based ports which allow using normal X.org
(let alone Wayland). Most are SurfaceFlinger based version.

